# Schubert Lieder on Record (EMI)



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

If there is a thread addressing this set, I would appreciate being directed to it. Otherwise, what do you think of this compilation? I have the original six-CD compilation - and I like it a lot - so I mostly was interested in what everyone thought of the "newer" material.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

The picture attached here is too small, is it a compilation? If it is, then good, better than having them all performed by only one singer, though the most famous and the most complete is that made by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (accompanied by Gerald Moore) in a 21-CD set released by DG.


----------



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a true compilation in that many songs are repeated (with different performers, of course) and some are not included. It's an attempt to show how Schubert lieder has been sung on record since 1898. Here's a description and a review of sorts:

http://www.hbdirect.com/album/22369...hubert-singers-recorded-1898-2012-17-cds.html

It's an extension of the original 6-CD set that stopped at 1952. I wish I could hear samples of CDs 7-on. As I said, I have the original set.

I have the complete F-D and some Schreier, but the historical treatment of Schubert intrigues me. But if the new set doesn't add much, I'd just as soon save my money.


----------



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

Since no one seems to have first-hand experience with this set (or its predecessor), I just went ahead and bought it. I got a new copy for only $32 . . . not bad for a 17-CD set. Based on the first six CDs, I would say it is indispensible for those who are familiar with and enjoy Schubert lieder. Given the age of the recordings, the sound is pretty good, as well. But I don't think those without comprehensive knowledge of Schubert lieder would have the frame of reference necessary to enjoy the varied approaches presented. (Since I've listened to the 21-CD DFD-Moore set about 10 times, I've at least got a pretty good start.) I'm certainly hoping CDs 7-17 are as enjoyable as the first six.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Whilst we're on the topic, can I put in a plug for John Reed's 'The Schubert Song Companion'? Its an excellent accompaniment to the songs. Each one has an english translation of the lyrics, date of writing, key, links to other songs and, best of all, an nice short note on the background to the song. I find it fascinating to dip into as I listen to any of the song collections


----------



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

I also invested in this bad boy, which has 13 or so Schubert lieder CDs. There are 66 total dating from the late 1930s into the 1940s (and perhaps a few in the early 1950s). It ought to keep me busy for awhile.









And, by the way, the Schubert Lieder on Record is amazingly good. I had high hopes and they may have been exceeded.


----------

